

Get whole year of Skype Premium for free. - rmldsky
https://collaboration.skype.com/promotion/

======
Sprint
Free group video calls: [https://jitsi.org/](https://jitsi.org/)

Free group screen sharing: [https://jitsi.org/](https://jitsi.org/)

No advertising: [https://jitsi.org/](https://jitsi.org/)

Live chat customer support:
[http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=jitsi&uio=d4](http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=jitsi&uio=d4)

~~~
frik
wow, looks great! I am looking forward to WebRTC support (it is on their
roadmap for Q2 2014 as it seems).

------
jalan
Seems like a promotion for this:

The Skype Collaboration Project:
[http://collaboration.skype.com/](http://collaboration.skype.com/)

~~~
3825
it sounds as if AOL mail offered one year of increased storage when Google
introduced Gmail.

Another commenter mentioned jitsi which is free. Then, there is Google
Hangouts. Why does Skype think it can get away with charging money for Skype
to Skype calls, even multiparty?

------
timmillwood
Thanks but no thanks.

